# Temensis update



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the 3 smaller guys are doing awsome.. allready taking to some convicts..

here are the pics.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

totally badass. Beautiful thing it is to see 3 nice pbass with a couple large catfish in a huge pond. Are they competing with the jag at all for dominance, or does the jag still run the tank?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

there is 4 in there now.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the jag only plays with the female now.. he doesnt even bother with other fish.. hes to interested in getting some.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Peacock, I think it is safe to say that I am about as jealous as I have ever been!







That pond kicks ass. How long have you just been sitting there staring at those 4 new beasts? Be honest.....we know it has been all day! I know I wouldn't be able to pull myself away. Keep the pics coming, I am now living vicariously through you until I can afford a house, a huge ass pond, and some big 'ol pbass!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lol its realy nice man.. the giant hole in my heart has a little space filled in now. so its great..

i want more.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

you getting the other giants from Rapps?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the 4 venezuela tems? i think so.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

SWEET! I'm getting jealous also just looking at those *MONSTERS* in your pond.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

ahhh I thought you were gonna grab the regular temensis he has. Those venezuelans are pretty sweet though, plus the regular temensis are big bucks!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he has more monsters?

tell me more. what els does he have?


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Cichla monoculus 8-10" 275.00 pr one wild / long term captive mated pair of gorgeous Brazilian race

Cichla temensis 14-17" 400.00 limited number of jumbo Venezuelan race - most awesome pattern/color

Cichla sp. 'Venezuela' 7" 90.00 limited number of undescribed peacock bass covered with gold spots

Cichla sp. 'Venezuela' 9" 125.00 one larger individual of the incredible gold-spotted peacock bass

That's from his stocklist
http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/stock.html


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet set up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes ill get the last 4 of his Tem's... no holding back now man.. i got the tank space and the tems are in stock.. they are mine.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

that is gonna be one wild pond during feeding time!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes holding them for me untill tomarrow. so final decision is tomarrow..

im going to go ahead and get the last 4, think i should?


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

hey, if you got the money why the hell not? I know I would if I had the space and the cash!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

done deal then.. ill tell him to send them my way then. temensis are only going to get harder to find.. and i want the most i can get..


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Man are u sure you want more already???


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

yea, wish some smaller ones would start showing up. Not that I have the room.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tigrinus69 said:


> Man are u sure you want more already???


 yes i am... these fish are extreamly rare man.. and for a Cichla enthusiest these are Top Dog..

they are only going to get harder to find... so i must suck it up and get them now..

SHow fish = show prices.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

largemouth said:


> yea, wish some smaller ones would start showing up. Not that I have the room.


 get some monoculus man.. they hit 16 inches in a year and a half, then slow way down.

be allright in a 180 for a while.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

yea, think I'm gonna look for some monos this weekend


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats on another pickup dude. Your going crazy!







(I did too when I first got into p's, I know the feeling)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks lost.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

largemouth said:


> yea, think I'm gonna look for some monos this weekend


 get 6 or so.. so you get a pair..

if young fish spawn their growth is slowed way down..

if you can get them to breed at 10 inches or so.. then they will be able to live a long time in a 150 or 180..


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I myself just picked up 2 mono and i wish i could get more they were 10$ each


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Monoculus is a great fish.. my 3 are awsome.. but man, Temensis are just top dog's in the cichla world.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

update-

these fish are loving the open water... you can just see how happy they are by their movements.. its awsome..

they can now swim around without nailing the side of a tank wall.. which In my book is priceless.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

how the hell do you afford all of this


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i work and save my pennys.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Love the tank Neal







. I think when i get my 10ft x 10ft from pearlsofparadise you might have to send one my way







lol just playin, Ill find some somewhere :rasp: . Right now im interested in finding a female for my occelaris. Nice pond cant wait till mine gets going







.


----------

